# June Repticon Shows



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Deland Reptile & Exotic Animal Show - June 21, 2014*

*When:*
June 21, 2014

*Where:*
Volusia County Fairground
Talton Exhibit Hall
3150 E. New York Ave.
Deland, Florida 32724

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Deland Show:*
Join us June 21, 2014 in Deland, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Deland page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Norfolk Reptile & Exotic Animal Show - June 21, 2014*

*When:*
June 21, 2014

*Where:*
Norfolk Masonic Temple
7001 Granby St.
Norfolk, VA 23505

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Norfolk Show:*
Join us June 21, 2014 in Norfolk, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Norfolk page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Reef_Haven

Guess I'll add this one in since I don't intend to vend the other shows.

Dates: *June 14 & 15, 2014*


Location: 
*Florida State Fairgrounds*
* 4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610*

We'll have plenty of frogs, tads, bugs and supplies. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## VARick

Reef_Haven said:


> Guess I'll add this one in since I don't intend to vend the other shows.
> 
> Dates: *June 14 & 15, 2014*
> 
> 
> Location:
> *Florida State Fairgrounds*
> * 4800 N US Highway 301
> Tampa, FL 33610*
> 
> We'll have plenty of frogs, tads, bugs and supplies. Hope to see some of you there.



Your website is down, I can't see what you might be bringing to the Tampa show. Will be looking for New River or Sip Tincs or Red Galacs.
Rick


----------



## Frogtofall

Would it be worth it for me to bring plants to sell or is the show mostly ball pythons and leopard geckos?


----------



## Reef_Haven

Frogtofall said:


> Would it be worth it for me to bring plants to sell or is the show mostly ball pythons and leopard geckos?


It would be great to see you there. I have no idea how much demand there is. 
Ray Gurgui (Thunder Bay Herps) also vends bromeliads and other tropical plants at Tampa.


----------



## Frogtofall

Well all the tables are full but maybe I'll get lucky and someone will cancel. I'm on the wait list.


----------



## Hubbs77

Anybody/Vendors have any pics of the frogs they will be bringing to the show? Looking to buy my first frogs so I'm pumped, will be attending the Tampa show in two weeks.


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Huntsville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show - June 28, 2014*

*When:*
June 28, 2014

*Where:*
Jaycee Community Building
2180 Airport Road, SW
Huntsville, AL 35802

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Huntsville Show:*
Join us in Huntsville, AL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Huntsville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## John1451

I'll be at Tampa Repticon....

Pics here

https://m.facebook.com/dartfrogblog





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lookitsadam

Will anybody be selling tumbnails or pumilio at the Tampa show next weekend?


----------



## John1451

I will have Varaderos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John1451

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums...for Sale 5-18-2014/January027_zpscc1f557c.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

lookitsadam said:


> Will anybody be selling tumbnails or pumilio at the Tampa show next weekend?


Adam Mike in Ft Myers has a pair of Cemetery (orange male, gold dust female) as well as a pair of Punta Laurents for sale, I think he wanted $350 for the Basti's and $400 for the PL's, if you are interested let me know and I will call him.


----------



## John1451

Wow....I didn't know that! Mermie has 5 Ameegera for me! If you don't get those Adam, I may! I'm vending there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

Wanted to make a post on the actual Repticon thread that Tropiflora will be vending at the Tampa show this coming weekend. I'll be bringing all kinds of awesome terrarium plants and bromeliads as well as some choice maybe not-so-terrarium plants. You won't be sorry if you come, I am sure of it.


----------



## John1451

Awesome sounds great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John1451

Tropiflora has some wicked plants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Perry Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 13, 2015*

*When:*
June 13, 2015

*Where:*
Georgia National Fairgrounds
401 Larry Walker Parkway
Perry, GA 31069

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Perry Show:*
Join us in Perry, GA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Perry page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Tampa Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 13 & 14, 2015*

*When:* 
June 13 & 14, 2015

*Where:*
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Tampa Show:* 
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permament home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012, 2013 & 2014, so come back in 2015 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!	

Repticon Tampa page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Charleston Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 6 & 7, 2015*

*When:* 
June 6 & 7, 2015

*Where:*
Ladson Exchange Park - Creative Arts Building
9850 US-78
Ladson, SC 29456

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charleston Show:* 
Repticon first debuted in Charleston in 2004 at the Ladson Exchange Park. In recent years, the show was moved to the North Charleston Convention Center. Join us this year for Repticon Charleston at its original home, the Ladson Exchange Park for all those reptile and exotic animal adventures that the many happy herpers of the Lowcountry seek in an entertaining family-friendly event. Join us on June 6th & 7th for an unforgettable reptile experience . . . join us for Repticon Charleston!

Repticon Charleston page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 27 & 28, 2015*

*When:* 
June 27 & 28, 2015

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2015	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!	

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 27 & 28, 2015*

*When:*
June 27 & 28, 2015

*Where:*
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:* 
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us in 2015 as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!	

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Charlotte Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 4 & 5, 2016*

*When:*
June 4 & 5, 2016

*Where:*
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

**Note* some GPS Devices require the following alternate address for the Cabarrus Arena: 
4551 Old Airport Rd, Concord, NC 28025

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charlotte Show:	*
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2016 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Tampa Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 11 & 12, 2016*

*When:* 
June 11 & 12, 2016

*Where:*
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Tampa Show:* 
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permament home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014 & 2015 so come back in 2016 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!

Repticon Tampa page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Nashville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 11 & 12, 2016*

*When:* 
June 11 & 12, 2016

*Where:*
Franklin Fieldhouse 
1850 General George Patton Drive
Franklin, TN 37067

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Nashville Show:	*
The summer of 2012 in August, Repticon made its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon proudly brought a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Now hosted in 2016 at the Franklin Fieldhouse, this show features the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts have been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! With great 2013 and 2014 shows having returned in triumph, get ready Nashville, as Repticon will return in 2016!

Repticon Nashville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 18, 2016*

*When:*
June 18, 2016

*Where:*
Universal Palms Hotel
4900 Powerline Rd.
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Show:*
Join us in Ft. Lauderdale as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 25 & 26, 2016*

*When:* 
June 25 & 26, 2016

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:	*
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2016	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## sumer

You guys go everywhere. Why don't you ever come to Denver?


----------



## Repticon1

We are in Denver this weekend.  Repticon Denver Page


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 25, 2016*

*When:*
June 25, 2016

*Where:*
Crowne Plaza Fort Myers At Bell Tower Shops
13051 Bell Tower Dr. 
Fort Myers, FL 33907

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Myers Show:*
Join us in Ft. Myers as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Myers page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

